# Undertale: Love it or hate it?



## OviRy8 (Apr 22, 2016)

I personally really like Undertale from the quirkiness of it and the many endings. Lemme know what your thoughts are.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2016)

Eh it's okay. It's not a bad game by any means but all these people obsessing over it are exaggerating it a bit imo. 
I mean... the chars arent THAT deep or THAT interesting, a lot of the characters are really stereotypical. The endings aren't all that interesting either, the only unique thing Undertale does is the bad guy route. 

Also the fact that Undertale has to be played with arrow keys unless you manually rebind them outside of the game kinda sucks...


----------



## Discord (Apr 22, 2016)

I absolutely love it.

The Story and Character Design are my favorite parts of it, since the story and characters are well thought-out in such a exquisite way. The music is another thing that i find noteworthy since i find it incentive in a way, it also helps me with story writing since it helps me improve and expand the plot.

The fanbase...It's one of those fanbases which i find quite immature and unsophisticated such due to the fact since most people call it the "Best Game on Earth" due to high reviews, the perfect score on Steam, and the title of GameFAQs 2015 Game Of The Year.

So i find the game quite enjoyable, but genocide run makes me feel quite guilty of my actions in both recent and past events in my life.


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2016)

I love Undertale.

However I do agree the fanbase can get very annoying. Person in my class randomly comes up to me every day and says the same generic Sans references. And don't even get me STARTED on Undertail and Fontcest.

However, the fanbase of a game is no valid reason to hate it.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 22, 2016)

Game looks fun, Fandom looks horrible.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 22, 2016)

It's great, but the fandom is a little much to handle.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 22, 2016)

Undertale is one of the most well-thought games I've ever played, and that's coming from someone who really loves pixel games.
Why do I like this game?



Spoiler: long-ass text, read at your own risk if you want



> Graphics: I mean... _pixels_. The game doesn't need to be all that 3D and pretty and stuff to execute a good story. To be honest, it's very easy to underestimate it at first glace. Personally, when I started playing it, I went, "Eh, I can name other pixel games better than this." It was only after I finished a playthrough did I regret what I said.

> Music: The music used is really gorgeous, and what I love about it is that some of their music is just recycled. Dummy's, Napstablook's, and I believe Muffet's battle music all sound the same, just with different pitches and timing to match the character. They made each character a unique music without having to think of new, different sounds all the time. Even Megalovania was recycled, but the music matches Sans perfectly.

> Characters: Oh man, the characters are awesome. Through neutral and genocide runs you don't really get to know the characters very well, but the pacifist run makes sure you actually interact with each of them.
What I really, really, really like is the unexpected twist with Sans; you see him as this funny, joke-loving guy in the neutral and pacifist, but hot damn I did not expect him to be the final boss in genocide run. He's been keeping lowkey all the time and then just suddenly BAM he kicks your ass in genocide without much effort. This is the reason why I really like Sans above all the other characters.
There are also the small, subtle efforts to give more flavor to the characters in the pacifist run. At some points you can call your phone to talk to Toriel and company (they are so hilarious), the snowflake monster has this slightly dark backstory with its dad and amalgam mom, Napstablook and Mettaton used to be bffs oh my god, and plenty others that I probably forgot. Anyway, I love how even some of the not-really-important NPCs are given some small story or personality to show that they're not just in the game to, you know, exist.

> Plot: The plot is the best oh my gosh. I'm pretty sure, unless you cheated or knew beforehand what to do, the game was designed to give you the neutral ending first, because you're just getting a feel of things. I love that the pacifist and genocide routes were created, they give you two different stories: Asriel's and the game's backstory (pacifist) and why Flowey is constantly destroying things (genocide). This is a ploy to keep the player curious and go through all means just to understand the game; it's not going to spoon feed you the whole thing in one go. The multi-endings aren't there just for show, they actually leave you with something to think about and the determination (hehe) to learn more.
I love how the game likes emphasizing how Asgore is the final boss, yet he never is in any of the runs (neutral was Flowey, pacifist was Asriel, and genocide was Sans). It catches you off-guard and makes you believe everything's done when there's still more. The story basically rides on the "but wait, there's more" catchphrase, and it once again sparks curiosity among players, encouraging to play again.
The pacifist and genocide run are also very tedious to do; pacifist let's you try and survive lots of enemies with a level 1 and no intention to fight back, while genocide run counters keep increasing per area. It's the question of "How much do you really want to see the end of this? How determined are you to find out more?" The making of this gameplay is really interesting, and I can see why it's done so.
Lastly, I know how frustrating it is how the game remembers your choices, but that's the truth and beauty of it. There's no resetting, there's no turning back, especially in a genocide run. Sans remembers how many times you've come back to fight him, and the game definitely knows you've done a genocide run. It's like real life -- once you commit something grave, it's not really that easy to just hit "reset" and let it erase your problems.



And that's it! This was longer than I thought, but you can tell how much I love Undertale not just because of the silly characters (shoutout to the annoying fandom, thanks for ruining people's views on the game) but every little detail and effort put into the game. I don't know about the rest of you, but personally it's easy to love the game if you'd just know why they put this and that or made things this or that way instead of being swayed by the shallow things the fandom says. I'd play the game multiple times just to relive the feeling, because Undertale is such a brilliant game I'd probably never get tired of.

Actually, I'm going to play it again right now.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 23, 2016)

i think it's cute and all but idk maybe it's just me since it's hard for me to even finish games sometimes...i still haven't finished it.
some enemies like temmie were pissing me off & i suck at the little mini game things w/ the heart so i kinda just haven't played in a while
that feature in itself is really unique but idk i'm bad at it LOL i'm used to the standard way to play rpg's with attacks etc.
i'll try to get back to beating it though....


----------



## OviRy8 (Apr 23, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> However, the fanbase of a game is no valid reason to hate it.



Preach


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 23, 2016)

I _hate_ it.
I don't understand why so many people love it!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 23, 2016)

I think it's an excellent game and is my GOTY for 2015. I'm getting a little tired of YouTube VGM cover musicians doing Undertale tracks even though I love the OST. Hoping they will get off the bandwagon and go back to doing their regular thing soon.

Regarding fandoms, they are by nature toxic and cancerous. Don't let the existence of a fanbase ruin its source material for you. It's really not difficult to separate the two.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Apr 23, 2016)

The games great but please let it die in peace.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 23, 2016)

To the people who said it was trash...

Chara will get you 



Diancie Rose said:


> I love Undertale.
> 
> However I do agree the fanbase can get very annoying. Person in my class randomly comes up to me every day and says the same generic Sans references. And don't even get me STARTED on Undertail and Fontcest.
> 
> However, the fanbase of a game is no valid reason to hate it.



Kill the fontcest community

Well anyways...

I love this game so much. I just beat my first playthrough (Hooray true pacifist c
May not reset because flowey will guilt trip me. 

This game is very unique in the way that it remembers everything you do unless you go to the trouble of editing the game files. The characters feel real and really influence you. The game really moves you and can potentially teach life lessons such as it is better to not fight, or care for others. Don't forget the most important one- your actions and mistakes can't be erased. Also.. THE SOUNDTRACK IS FREAKIN AWESOME! XD
It may have an odd fanbase but it really is awesome and I recommend you try it out if you have not yet.


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't see the big deal surrounding it. 

Some friends sat me down and forced me to play it and a majority of their 'commentary' was "oh, this bit is a bit boring". Not exactly a great sign for people who wouldn't shut the ***** up pestering me about it for months.

It wasn't a bad game, but I'm going to totally forget about it the moment the fans stop mentioning it literally everywhere.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 23, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't see the big deal surrounding it.
> 
> Some friends sat me down and forced me to play it and a majority of their 'commentary' was "oh, this bit is a bit boring". Not exactly a great sign for people who wouldn't shut the ***** up pestering me about it for months.
> 
> It wasn't a bad game, but I'm going to totally forget about it the moment the fans stop mentioning it literally everywhere.



Ik some opinions can't be changed but what part of the game did you play? Its best to start from the beginning with no interruptions. I guess you can watch a lets play? If your ok with cursing i'd watch jacksepticeye's playthrough. 

However it's true, i guess the fandom may die out one day. Look at the FNAF series. Not the big fuss anymore.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 23, 2016)

Double post for some reason just ignore this lol

I want to marry mettaton


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 23, 2016)

I love this game!
Everything about this game is really good


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 23, 2016)

Fun game, Horrendous fanbase.


----------



## Bellrich (Apr 23, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I _hate_ it.
> I don't understand why so many people love it!



*Cries in corner

*Insert game over soul animation*


----------



## Limon (Apr 23, 2016)

Undertale is alright. I played it and all, but it's annoying seeing it everywhere.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 23, 2016)

I like the characters... they are cute... never actually played but i have seen some gameplay looks awesome!


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 23, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> I _hate_ it.
> I don't understand why so many people love it!



Maybe if you did a bit more research, you'd understand why people love it a lot ^^ (don't look into the fanbase, look into the criticism etc.)
My comment also included a huge text about why I loved the game, so yeah. o:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 24, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> I personally really like Undertale from the quirkiness of it and the many endings. Lemme know what your thoughts are.


When I fought against Toriel...

Before Toriel's soul shattered, I opened my hand in front of my computer screen and pretended Toriel's soul was in my hand.
I then tightly clenched my first as if to totally crush her soul...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellrich said:


> To the people who said it was trash...
> 
> Chara will get you


Heh heh heh heh heh heh heh... I noticed TBT removed Master *Chara Dreemurr* from here...
*Oh well... Chara IS me anyway...*

I actually felt NO remorse in the Toriel and Papyrus battle... hehehehe...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 24, 2016)

You guys do realize that you don't necessarily have to try change other peoples opinions about the game? It's fine for someone to dislike Undertale.


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 24, 2016)

I liked the game, it wasn't as good as I thought it'd be. I guess it was too overhyped.
But the fandom is just way beyond me. Just like Five Nights at Freddy's, it's now trash when it used to be good.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 24, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It's fine for someone to dislike Undertale.


Of course. I agree. To each their own.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 24, 2016)

I got the game and played it for a bit, but it had already been ruined for me by the hordes of memers. I've seen a lot of the game through game footage and I don't understand why there's such a huge fandom going crazy over it. It's really not that good.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 24, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I got the game and played it for a bit, but it had already been ruined for me by the hordes of memers. I've seen a lot of the game through game footage and I don't understand why there's such a huge fandom going crazy over it. It's really not that good.


I am a part of the fandom, but I am not weird like them...

I... just... follow... Chara...


----------



## GalacticGhost (Apr 24, 2016)

i like undertale because of the ways that it's different to most other rpgs. usually you'd go around killing every enemy in sight, but in undertale nobody has to die at all (well, unless you wanna see all the endings). also, in most other rpgs killing enemies has no consequences - in fact, it's often a good thing to do as killing bosses will usually help you progress further into the game. in undertale, though, it _does_ have consequences - from changing what some characters say (e.g. undyne's speech before you fight her changes if you've killed papyrus), to changing the ending (there's several ways the neutral path can end depending on who's alive at the end of it, and completing a genocide run permanently changes the ending of future playthroughs unless you delete something in the game's files).

i also like it because of its soundtrack - there are just so many good songs in there, though i won't say which ones are my favourites because spoilers. it's also pretty clever how some have been re-used for other songs in the game. i was pretty surpised when i found out that (SPOILERS) the music that plays after the 'but nobody came' message appears in a genocide run was actually a reeeeeaaaally slowed down version of flowey's theme.

and then there's the characters. i could type another huge paragraph on why i like the characters so much, but i've already typed a _skele_ton of stuff on other reasons why i like undertale so much.


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2016)

Bellrich said:


> Ik some opinions can't be changed but what part of the game did you play? Its best to start from the beginning with no interruptions. I guess you can watch a lets play? If your ok with cursing i'd watch jacksepticeye's playthrough.
> 
> However it's true, i guess the fandom may die out one day. Look at the FNAF series. Not the big fuss anymore.



I played from start to finish in one sitting. I did 'pacifist' for a bit until I decided it was "okay but nothing special" and proceeded to murder everything from then onward so I could get it over with and my friends would leave me alone. Yea, I've only gone through it once, but I 'get the gist' of it, I don't think playing through it two more times is really going to sway my opinion. 


There was nothing particularly wrong with it, I just don't think it's deserving of the hype at all. 


Spoiler:  



- My biggest issue was the writing and pacing. I thought the humor was mostly awful, and since there's a lot of it, it's a big issue for me. There were a lot of 'jokes' that were just dragged out way too far, far beyond the point of killing said 'joke'. As for writing in general, I came away from it liking approximately 0 characters, so, yea...I don't think that's what they were going for. There were also generally so many interruptions for small bits of dialogue (which as I said, I'm not a fan of already) that a lot of the time didn't even feel like they added anything to the game/character in question. This in itself isn't an issue, but the fact that it halted the gameplay entirely every time one popped up was just frustrating, to have constant text boxes pop up and bring you to a complete halt whilst you're plodding along just to tell you 3 words of dialogue.

- More on the pacing, and some design; as I said, my friends were already excusing a lot of the game as "oh, this bit is boring" with nothing really happening or dialogue going on far longer than it needed to, but even if they weren't there was a significant enough amount of areas that were just horribly paced and designed. There were so many parts of the game where I assumed I was just walking down an endless hallway. I was prepared for that 'endless hallway' _puzzle_ the entire game, because it felt like I was in one so many times that I assumed the dev was really trying to 'throw me off' so I would fall for it when it eventually did happen...That 'endless hallway' _puzzle_ never happened though...It was just bad design.

- Meme humor...So much meme humor...Damn, so much of that humor is going to age badly.

- I also don't see the big deal with the 'kill or spare' stuff as a gameplay mechanic (I gathered that it has a bigger effect on story than gameplay, but I've already established I thought the writing was w*nk anyway). 'Killing' and 'not killing' overall didn't feel like unique things to me from a gameplay perspective, minus the obvious changes you'll get with dialogue and endings. Again, since this is the 'big selling point', it was a 'big issue' to me. Mechanically, there wasn't all that much separating them. It was like comparing green apples with red apples. When something 'mechanically' changes something about the game, I want it to be as drastic a change in gameplay as choosing between 'Rambo mode' and '0 alerts/0 kills' in MGS, or 'shoving all your skill points in melee' and 'all in charisma' in an RPG (which also makes a good amount of RPG's 'pacifist' with 'multiple endings'...Can we stop using that as the sole selling point for Undertale as though it created the concept?)


 
If I ended up with it on HumbleBundle via the age old "game that came bundled with a game I *actually* wanted" routine, I would probably have played half way through it, thought it was "okay for what it is, I'll finish it eventually" and forgotten about it as it sits in my Steam library forever destined to be half finished.



[edit]

I guess so I don't sound like a total 'negative nancy', I thought the last boss was kinda 'neat' and that village of cats was amusing. The little minigames in battle were nice as well, which I pretty much never hear of in regard to the game, which is a shame because that is literally the most unique thing it has setting it apart from the slew of other RPG's with copy&paste turn based and ATB systems.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 25, 2016)

I like the soundtrack.  It's pretty much all I listen to when I draw.  Some of the characters are cool too, but a lot of them were just okay or flat out annoying.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 25, 2016)

Used to be obsessed with it, then I left the fandom because it became rlly toxic, doesn't mean I don't like the game now. I just don't like it as much as I used to.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 25, 2016)

When I killed Papyrus... I made up a really cruel, sinister, malicious and twisted evil pun.

I said... He should have quit while he was ahead (a head)
Oh wait... He has just become a head...


----------

